# What changes would you make in this split pea soup?



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (Dec 23, 2021)

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/219170/ham-and-split-pea-soup-recipe-a-great-soup/


i think i will make it vegetarian and replace the chicken stock with some msg





what are your preferences here?


and why is it that if i soak the peas beforehand they won't dissolve?
and while just washing the eventually dissolve?


hope you will benefit from my question too


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 23, 2021)

SEEING-TO-BELIEVE said:


> ...and why is it that if i soak the peas beforehand they won't dissolve?
> and while just washing the eventually dissolve?...




Split peas don't need soaking or washing. Follow the video and you'll be fine. Also, I'd use veggie stock in place of the chicken if you want it vegitarian.


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (Dec 23, 2021)

i don't like the veggie stock powder sold here so i will just use a bit of msg


thanks
let's see if others are also thinking there is nothing else to adjust


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 23, 2021)

SEEING-TO-BELIEVE said:


> i don't like the veggie stock powder sold here so i will just use a bit of msg
> 
> 
> thanks
> let's see if others are also thinking there is nothing else to adjust




I don't think you can substitute MSG for stock. MSG enhances flavors. It does not create flavor.

You should be able to buy liquid veggie stock. If no, it's easy to make your own. Just save veggie scraps in the freezer. When you have a pot full, cook them to make stock.


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (Dec 23, 2021)

when i bothered to make stocks (vegetarian or not) they didn't had much flavor even after reducing it.
maybe it's just me.
i did followed different recipes for stocks anyway.


i want an enhancement of flavor and i think it will be good if added sparingly


it is a wonderful soup i've made in the past but now i will enhance it with umami


the texture the peas eventually get is amazing and the taste also wonderful


i can't wait that some day cultured meat will be sold
i believe that without admitting almost all people want cultured meat


have a great day


----------



## karadekoolaid (Dec 23, 2021)

If you want to make it veggie, just eliminate the ham and use vegetable stock. No MSG.
I´d also use a whole onion.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 23, 2021)

When I make vegi stock, it doesn't have much flavour. But we notice that the gravy I make is tastier when I use vegi stock instead of water to dissolve the chicken base or beef base.


----------



## blissful (Dec 23, 2021)

I do love split pea soup.
I'm eating wfpb'ed so no meat or dairy or oil.


I'd saute the vegetables in water and I don't worry about caramelization.
Skip the oil, no need.
Add a small amount of diced carrots (but not too much or it will be too sweet).
No ham. I add a cup or so of diced potatoes.

Use a dry veg bouillon powder, if you don't want to buy it, make it. Use mostly mushrooms, onions, garlic, carrots, celery and herbs. I make a large amount and it lasts a couple years. Then add water to make the liquid portion.


Then when it is time to serve, I put in a teaspoon to a tablespoon of lemon juice to give it a lift in flavor. Double check to make sure the salt is right. 



Then I eat. This is my favorite way of making it.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 23, 2021)

Im vegetarian and this is what I use ( see pic below).
Actually having pea soup tomorrow night for dinner.
In addition to the split peas, I add onion, garlic, carrots, celery  ( kind of a clean ou my produce drawer soup).
For the ' ham/ smokey' flavor Ill add a few drops of liquid smoke or maybe a little smoked paprika .

I also fry up some onions (on the side), and also boil up some barley ( on the side). I will ultimately blend he soup up when its done, Then serve it with some barley and fried onions sprinkled in, and top with some croutons.

Most soup powders  have MSG in I anyway, so its the best of both worlds.  Without a flavorful stock/ or base it will taste empty.

Ill put a bay leaf in ( sometimes ) but be sure to remove it before you blend it up.
Also, stir and scrape the Bottom to avoid it sticking/ burning

***Grinding up some dried mushrooms / mushroom powder will also add umami


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (Dec 24, 2021)

nice ideas


i don't use osem's products for several years for more than one reason.
perhaps i don't need to boycott too many companies. but i don't like many of them and i can't resist.


so i think i will also add some carrots, potatoes, garlic and more onion too, and also a tiny bit of 'lemon salt', perhaps even a bit of smoked paprika.



larry_stewart ---have you been using osem's boullion for a long time?


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 24, 2021)

SEEING-TO-BELIEVE said:


> larry_stewart ---have you been using osem's boullion for a long time?



I used to use another brand ( which was discontinued) .
Ever since then, Ive used Osem's .

Is it great, no but it serves a purpose.  Im not opposed to trying other brands, but Osem's is readily available here.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 24, 2021)

larry_stewart said:


> In addition to the split peas, I add onion, garlic, carrots, celery  ( kind of a clean ou my produce drawer soup).
> For the ' ham/ smokey' flavor Ill add a few drops of liquid smoke or maybe a little smoked paprika .
> 
> I also fry up some onions (on the side), and also boil up some barley ( on the side). I will ultimately blend he soup up when its done, Then serve it with some barley and fried onions sprinkled in, and top with some croutons.



 I had some frozen Mustard Greens from last seasons garden, decided to throw them in there too.   For me, pea soup kinda buffers out the flavors.  No matter what veggies I add, it always tastes like pea soup.
No barley or croutons , just onions.  Since I was making it today, figured I'd add pics to my post.


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (Dec 25, 2021)

cool
i find that the peas dissolve without needing to blend


but i must not soark the peas and just wash them


at some point they dissolve


----------



## dcSaute (Dec 25, 2021)

cooked long enough split peas do indeed 'dissolve' - and since people like their soup in different manners . . .


I do a separate batch of split peas until they are tender - then stop the cooking and reserve.  

when the full pot has 'dissolved' and all the rest of the goodies are in, I add in the soft pea batch, because I like that texture....


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 29, 2021)

SEEING-TO-BELIEVE said:


> nice ideas
> 
> 
> i don't use osem's products for several years for more than one reason.
> ...




Can I ask you why you don't use Osem? Unfortunately that is the only decent kosher soup powder I can find here in MN. 

Do you keep vegetarian? When I make split pea soup I make it with chicken. Better yet smoked turkey. We have the smoked turkey "shwarma" product here. It gives this incredible flavor of "real thing". Sorry, I did not always kept kosher, so I am familiar. 
Also in my opinion pea soup does not need celery, unless you cook it and then throw out.


----------

